# DSi Update 1.4.2 LIVE!



## Snailface (May 11, 2011)

ALERT! ALERT!

DSi System Update 1.4.2 is Live! I just checked myself. Do not update until we hear about what this puppy does to flashcarts! 
If anybody does know, let us know here!

Update: Cards *have* been blocked, *do not* update!
--thanks haddad, Schlupi, (and others) for taking one for the team.

*Working:*
- iEdge* http://filetrip.net/file.php?id=25369
- Acekard 2i* http://www.acekard.com/download.php#ak2i
- DSONEi* http://forum.supercard.sc/thread-5607-1-1.html
- Amazekard* http://www.amazekard.com/html/NDS_FlashUpd...2_Amazekard.rar
- M3i Zero* http://down.gbalpha.com/GBalpha/Softwares/..._Update_SH1.zip
- R4i SDHC 3DS* http://www.r4i-sdhc.com/downloade.asp
- R4i SDHC* http://www.r4i-sdhc.com/downloade.asp
- R4iDSN* http://www.r4idsn.com/admin/userimages/R4i...V142_Non3DS.rar (Note: Update Patch adds 3DS compatibility!)
- R4iGold* http://filetrip.net/f25090-R4iDS-CN-Firmwa...ion-V1-4-2.html (Note: Update Patch adds 3DS compatibility!)
- iPlayer* http://www.dsiplayer.com/download.html
- R4iTT* http://www.r4itt.net/download/DsiV1.42_upg...urple_R4iTT.zip
- iSmart MM* http://www.ismartds.com/kernel-ismart-mm/1...-13th-2011.html
- DSTWO* http://forum.supercard.sc/thread-8725-1-1.html
- R4i Gold 3DS* http://filetrip.net/f25056-R4iDS-CN-Firmwa...date-1-4-2.html
- R4iDSN 3DS* http://filetrip.net/f25058-R4iDSN-Firmware-Update-1-4-2.html
- Cyclo iEvo
- Sudokuhax
- Action Replay DSi

*1.4.2 fix links are given here for your convenience  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*NOT Working:*
- TTDSi
- EX4i
- EZ Flash Vi

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r1cXhyLDzHQ[/youtube]​


Spoiler: My DSiXL








Additional source: http://gonintendo.com/viewstory.php?id=157848


----------



## Schlupi (May 11, 2011)

!

ORLY? I NEVER saw this coming. (No, seriously)

I didn't think they would bother updating the DSi again. I wonder if I should try the update for the hell of it...
Guinea Pig. I mean, the 3DS update didn't block flashcarts right? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: My guess it it PROBABLY preps the DSi for data transfer to the 3DS?


----------



## Rydian (May 11, 2011)

Can anybody install and actually confirm it's 1.4.2, and what it does?

I don't like making news on unsubstantial rumors, understand.


----------



## Schlupi (May 11, 2011)

Since I have a 3DS running my flashcart I GUESS I could confirm what this does.

On the other hand... it will be confirmed by somebody else anyways. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Decisions decisions...


----------



## Snailface (May 11, 2011)

Rydian said:
			
		

> Can anybody install and actually confirm it's 1.4.2, and what it does?
> 
> I don't like making news on unsubstantial rumors, understand.


GoNintendo reported it and I checked to confirm. I did not update though.
http://gonintendo.com/viewstory.php?id=157848 

Damn, there goes 500 DSi points I never spent! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Sneaky Nintendo!


----------



## Schlupi (May 11, 2011)

Ok, fuck it, I am gonna update. I'll post the results once it's finished. You're welcome. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





YAAAAAYY I'll be the first in the interwebz to confirm. I feel special. Make sure to give me credit when reporting if flashcards work around the web. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Maybe if my name gets around people will come here and help with the MOTHER 2 translation.


----------



## WiiUBricker (May 11, 2011)

Rydian said:
			
		

> Can anybody install and actually confirm it's 1.4.2, and what it does?
> 
> I don't like making news on unsubstantial rumors, understand.


It's confirmed: http://gonintendo.com/viewstory.php?id=157848#comment-414305


----------



## ShadowLink92 (May 11, 2011)

Well my 3DS is running my DSTWO so I guess I'll give it a shot.


----------



## RupeeClock (May 11, 2011)

I have a spare Nintendo DSi I can do the update on, so lemme get back to ya on that.


----------



## Sycoraxic98 (May 11, 2011)

Downloading. Seems like a relatively big update, but I'll edit in a sec. I only have an AceKard 2i

EDIT: Dammit, AceKard 2i disabled.


----------



## Schlupi (May 11, 2011)

DSTWO- Alex rider shows up, BUT error screen shows up. Testing EZ Flash Vi and Acekard 2i now...


EDIT: Acekard 2i does not work. error screen too.


EDIT2: EZ Flash Vi doesn't work. Tak shows up but I get the error screen.


Looks like this update made it so I can't trade Pokemon between version anymore. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






...


----------



## donelwero (May 11, 2011)

I cant update then... stupid Acekard2i HWID44


----------



## deathking (May 11, 2011)

Schlupi said:
			
		

> DSTWO- Alex rider shows up, BUT error screen shows up. Testing EZ Flash Vi and Acekard 2i now...
> 
> 
> EDIT: Acekard 2i does not work. error screen too.
> ...



damn thats bad but to be expected
the only positive is it might use the same security as the 3ds update in blocking the ds carts


----------



## Sycoraxic98 (May 11, 2011)

I'm gonna format my system once I do a DSiWare Transfer anyways, but this sucks in the meantime


----------



## RupeeClock (May 11, 2011)

I can also confirm 1.4.2E blocks Supercard DStwo and Acekard 2i, both running the Alex Rider icon.

It's not so much of an issue for the DSTwo, but this is a damaging blow to the pre-flashed 3DS-ready Acekard 2i.


----------



## Schlupi (May 11, 2011)

deathking said:
			
		

> Schlupi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




It doesn't All these cards are ones updated to run on the 3DS! That means this is an entirely new code to black these said carts.

NOW teams have to make an update that will work for 3DS AND this new firmware... Fuck. this one might take a while.


EDIT: Unless you meant the NEW update coming this month, which in that case, this would give us a headstart and be useful.


----------



## ShadowLink92 (May 11, 2011)

My DSTWO no longer works on it!


----------



## WiiUBricker (May 11, 2011)

Can someone test iPlayer and CycloDS iEvo please?


----------



## RupeeClock (May 11, 2011)

ShadowLink92 said:
			
		

> My DSTWO no longer works on it!


Hopefully Team Supercard will be pretty prompt about that.
They actually ship the DSTwo blank, and you only need to load the DSi home menu to flash the DSTwo. I wonder if the same holds true to DSTwo's that are already flashed?


----------



## Intranet (May 11, 2011)

ShadowLink92 said:
			
		

> My DSTWO no longer works on it!


Hey thanks for the warning, now none of the rest of us have to update 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That is until the Supercard team send out a fix which shouldn't be too long - I hope!


----------



## Snailface (May 11, 2011)

I wonder what happened to SudokuHax. I think I know the answer . . .


----------



## Schlupi (May 11, 2011)

People apparently missed my post. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quoting the one after... I guess it was pointless of me to update after all. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Anywho, yeah, event he EZ Flash Vi won't work now. That surprised me since it has slipped through the other update before.


So far:

Confirmed not working:

DSTWO
EZ Flash Vi
Acecard 2i

Still working:
Sudokuhax




List will have more added as time goes on.


@!!!!! SUDOKUHAX! I have it on this DSi... I hope it still works. Testing now...


----------



## WiiUBricker (May 11, 2011)

Keep this thread clean guys.


----------



## Schlupi (May 11, 2011)

SWEEEEET. Apparently Sodokuhax still works. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I didn't see that coming.


----------



## Cuelhu (May 11, 2011)

Snailface said:
			
		

> I wonder what happened to SudokuHax. I think I know the answer . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love you, Schlupi.


----------



## Schlupi (May 11, 2011)

Cuelhu said:
			
		

> Snailface said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




WHY DO PEOPLE NOT READ MY POST AM I INVISIBLE? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sudokuhax still works. At least I got multiplayer NESDS now, even without a flashcart. Thanks god for Huiminghao's hard work.


EDIT: Yo, Shadowlink, try out your R4i Gold, Bro. see if it works. Another card to add to the list.


----------



## kiafazool (May 11, 2011)

wow everyone is waiting for the 3ds update and this comes out 

just wow

and i think this says that the 3ds update will block flashcarts also


----------



## Schlupi (May 11, 2011)

kiafazool said:
			
		

> wow everyone is waiting for the 3ds update and this comes out
> 
> just wow
> 
> and i think this says that the 3ds update will block flashcarts also



Yeah that is true. I am willing to bet on it.

Well... I am DEFINITELY not updating my 3DS right away. I will cry myself to sleep if I can't play Black version online anymore! It's all I have to keep me from being lonely on those odd nights. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Damn. I hope the EZ Flash team is still alive... I primarily used my EZ Flash Vi on that DSi.


EDIT: Making a video now for extra confirm sauce. Hold on a bit...


----------



## Shabutie78 (May 11, 2011)

Schlupi said:
			
		

> Ok, fuck it, I am gonna update. I'll post the results once it's finished. You're welcome.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


all you had to do was go to the dsi shop and it would have told you an update was requires.
i think that alone confirms it, no? no need to break to break your compatibility


----------



## KingVamp (May 11, 2011)

kiafazool said:
			
		

> wow everyone is waiting for the 3ds update and this comes out
> 
> just wow
> 
> and i think this says that the 3ds update will block flashcarts also


It would be strange if it didn't. 

Alright ds two team update nao! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




jk


----------



## ShadowSoldier (May 11, 2011)

Oh god, PLEASE let Supercard DSTWO and Acekard 2i have different game icons. Bored of the Alex Rider one. The Danny Phantom one was cool, but now that that's blocked...


----------



## DigitalDeviant (May 11, 2011)

Schlupi said:
			
		

> Cuelhu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for testing for us schlupi!


----------



## Rydian (May 11, 2011)

Schlupi said:
			
		

> I will cry myself to sleep if I can't play Black version online anymore! It's all I have to keep me from being lonely on those odd nights.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's important to know what the update actually does, though.


----------



## Ben_j (May 11, 2011)

Does copying sudokuhax from sdcard to "internal memory" still works?

EDIT : and is there any visible changes to the system settings at all ?


----------



## Windaga (May 11, 2011)

It probably allows the DSi' to communicate with the 3DS in order to transfer over DSiWare titles. 

And block flashcards.


----------



## epicCreations.or (May 11, 2011)

So, this probably laid the groundwork for the 3DS data transfer, right? Or did it simply block flash carts? Because if it only did the latter, it means the 3DS update is that much further away.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I wonder if there's a way to trick the DSi into thinking it can transfer the software? Like setting the date to June or something? Nah, Nintendo is too smart to leave something silly like that


----------



## Schlupi (May 11, 2011)

Shabutie78 said:
			
		

> Schlupi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I didn't wanna JUST see if there was an update, I wanted to see if flashcarts still worked on it. BTW I am uploading a vid now to confirm, Rydian feel free to put it on the front page.


----------



## WiiUBricker (May 11, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Most Recent Update:
> 
> May 11, 2011
> *
> ...


----------



## Shabutie78 (May 11, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> Oh god, *PLEASE let Supercard DSTWO and Acekard 2i have different game icons*. Bored of the Alex Rider one. The Danny Phantom one was cool, but now that that's blocked...


the latest firmware update for AK2i brands it with the DORASU game logo


----------



## Zetta_x (May 11, 2011)

Looks like they fixed the exploit flashcards used to load their firmware, it won't be as simple to just replace some data.


----------



## Schlupi (May 11, 2011)

Ben_j said:
			
		

> Does copying sudokuhax from sdcard to "internal memory" still works?
> 
> EDIT : and is there any visible changes to the system settings at all ?




Nope. no new icons, no changes to the menu. You can see in my video which will be up in a sec.

And I am glad I could help out the scene finally. Even if just a little. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





How many other people with Sudokuhax could test, anyways? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r1cXhyLDzHQ[/youtube]


Video is ready.


----------



## Shryquill (May 11, 2011)

Probably isn't necessary for me to add this, but i have accidentally updated this to my brothers dsi, about an hour ago '~'


----------



## Shadow#1 (May 11, 2011)

Did anyone test the 3DS update for acekard2i on 1.4.2 U/E ?


----------



## DeMoN (May 11, 2011)

Hmm... I wonder when the 3DS update comes, will I choose to update and sacrifice flash cart compatibility for the new features.


----------



## WiiUBricker (May 11, 2011)

Shadow#1 said:
			
		

> Did anyone test the 3DS update for acekard2i on 1.4.2 U/E ?


There is no 3DS update yet.


----------



## junn (May 11, 2011)

just updated my DsiXL to ver. 1.4.2U
-iEvo on firmware v2.2 still works.
-iplayer on firmware 1.2 gave me "an error has occured"


----------



## Schlupi (May 11, 2011)

junn said:
			
		

> just updated my DsiXL to ver. 1.4.2U
> -iEvo on firmware v2.2 still works.
> -iplayer on firmware 1.2 gave me "an error has occured"




ORLY? The iEvo still works? Thats crazy! That means it's the only cart working (at least that's reported) so far. Thanks for the info.

EDIT: Also, video again. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r1cXhyLDzHQ[/youtube]


----------



## Shadow#1 (May 11, 2011)

WiiBricker said:
			
		

> Shadow#1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yes there is and has been out since 3/27/11


----------



## junn (May 11, 2011)

Schlupi said:
			
		

> junn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no problem.i still have my regular dsi on 1.4.1


----------



## Sir_Voe (May 11, 2011)

Glad I've already downloaded all the currently worthwhile DSiWare, though I believe in time the Supercard team will overcome this block.


----------



## Schlupi (May 11, 2011)

Testing the 3DS update for Acekard 2i out now, Bro.


----------



## Schlupi (May 11, 2011)

Yeah, as I suspected, the 3DS updated AK2i does NOT work. Good bye DORASU!...


----------



## ShadowSoldier (May 11, 2011)

Schlupi, you may have helped the scene, but good lord man, DON'T SHOW US YOUR LEGS AGAIN. Also, clean up your room, it's filthy. And cut your hair, you'll look better with it short.


----------



## junn (May 11, 2011)

also action replay dsi still works too. i can still play homebrew on it.


----------



## DrOctapu (May 11, 2011)

Soooooo... 3DS update? Features or just the same old bullshit?


----------



## Schlupi (May 11, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> Schlupi, you may have helped the scene, but good lord man, DON'T SHOW US YOUR LEGS AGAIN. Also, clean up your room, it's filthy. And cut your hair, you'll look better with it short.



But some people like em' furry. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (cough Rydian that was for you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 LOL)

Ok. So far, these carts are working (this should be posted on the front page, or first post:

*Working:*
_*Cyclo iEvo
*Sudokuhax
*Action Replay DSi_


*
NOT Working:*
_*DSTWO
*Acekard 2i
*EZ Flash Vi
*iPlayer_


----------



## chris888222 (May 11, 2011)

This just proves two things to me:

1. Ninty also owns flashcarts (DUH!!!)
2. the 3DS firmware update will also block flashcarts accordingly


----------



## Schlupi (May 11, 2011)

chris888222 said:
			
		

> This just proves two things to me:
> 
> 1. Ninty also owns flashcarts (DUH!!!)
> 2. the 3DS firmware update will also block flashcarts accordingly



LOL @ 1 You're so FUNNEH


----------



## JoyConG (May 11, 2011)

Shadow#1 said:
			
		

> WiiBricker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, yeah.. but that didn't block anything.


This foreshadows another 3DS update? I swear the next better have the eshop and browser.


----------



## junn (May 11, 2011)

here's my updated DsiXL & ievo


Spoiler


----------



## Schlupi (May 11, 2011)

Nice to see confirmation pics. I believed you though. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Thanks!


----------



## Sociometrix (May 11, 2011)

Damn...I should't have procrastinated and deliberated on what to use my free points on...now those points are all gone...
I really hope a fix becomes available soon
(BTW, using Acekard 2i running AKAIO)


----------



## WiiUBricker (May 11, 2011)

junn said:
			
		

> -iplayer on firmware 1.2 gave me "an error has occured"


Dude, update to latest firmware and try again: http://soft.dsiplayer.com/eng/Firmware_1.41_for_iplayer.zip


----------



## Mbmax (May 11, 2011)

WiiBricker said:
			
		

> Can someone test iPlayer and CycloDS iEvo please?


My iEvo is ok in dsi mode AND in DS mode.


----------



## DarkShinigami (May 11, 2011)

wow just wow and here i thought with the 3ds ninty would stop updating the dsi guess they prooved me wrong.  i understand em updating though the ds still has a few games including a kirby game


----------



## junn (May 11, 2011)

WiiBricker said:
			
		

> junn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oops,my iplayer is already in ver. 1.41. i was looking at "help">"info edition" at the bottom.
and yes, same error.


----------



## DarkShinigami (May 11, 2011)

i dunno if its a good thing my dsi was "lost" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




but seriously i see where nintys coming from they still got games underway so they tryin to prevent piract(failing) but its still an attempt.


----------



## WiiUBricker (May 11, 2011)

I wonder what Nintendo took them so long (8 months) to block these flash carts. Flash cart manufactorers bypass a system update usually within a few days.


----------



## Schlupi (May 11, 2011)

WiiBricker said:
			
		

> I wonder what Nintendo took them so long (8 months) to block these flash carts. Flash cart manufactorers bypass a system update usually within a few days.



I was under the impression for the longest they stopped caring.


----------



## DarkShinigami (May 11, 2011)

well its been broke by r4dns already

source


----------



## Mbmax (May 11, 2011)

DarkShinigami said:
			
		

> well its been broke by r4dns already
> 
> source


Hahaha. 
The team who will keep his faked game will have broken it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This "team" has done it on the easy way.


----------



## Iceman1100 (May 11, 2011)

R4i Gold 1.4.1 - Does not work (http://www.r4i-gold.com) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



R4i SDHC RTS - Does nto work (http://www.r4isdhc.com/rtsproducts)


----------



## DarkShinigami (May 11, 2011)

Mbmax said:
			
		

> DarkShinigami said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah but it aint released till later this week not that i care i dont got a dsi no more.  was stolen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .  at least my card wasnt stolen  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 j/k.  i kinda would of raher the card was stolen


----------



## RupeeClock (May 11, 2011)

I love how team R4iDSN tried to hide the icon in their video but you can clearly see it's Spongebob.


----------



## CannonFoddr (May 11, 2011)

Schlupi said:
			
		

> WiiBricker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Could be that they were waiting to see which cards worked on the 3DS then -

- Find a way to block those cards from working (on 3ds)
- Add the code to the DSi firmware to block cards on those (there's more DSi than 3DS ATM)
- See if a hack comes out to get cards back up & running on dsi's
If no 'hacks' appear quickly (like they did last time - I think it was 3-4 days IIRC), send out the 3DS firmware updates to block cards on those systems


----------



## Foxi4 (May 11, 2011)

*Plays on his DSLite, completely ignoring the commotion*

Oh...? Update? Fun. T'is the price for *not* having a Slot-2.

Wait...


----------



## Schlupi (May 11, 2011)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> I love how team R4iDSN tried to hide the icon in their video but you can clearly see it's Spongebob.



Lol totally. Why would they use him anyways is beyond me. >_>


----------



## DSDisco (May 11, 2011)

Crap, screwed up my AK2i & my iPlayer! I HAVN`T FINISHED HOTEL DUSK YET, DAMNIT!!! AGH!!... Oh well, time to break out the SNES!


----------



## Foxi4 (May 11, 2011)

DSDisco said:
			
		

> Crap, screwed up my AK2i & my iPlayer! I HAVN`T FINISHED HOTEL DUSK YET, DAMNIT!!! AGH!!... Oh well, time to break out the SNES!



Why'd you update? Didn't that red flashy alarm light turn in your light, with syrens screaming into both of your ears, something along the lines of "Updates are bad for you! Don't do eeet!".


----------



## RupeeClock (May 11, 2011)

Schlupi said:
			
		

> RupeeClock said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seems like the usual victims are old games nobody actually bought or wanted to play, but it's more likely there's some sort of exploit found in the rom header.


----------



## indask8 (May 11, 2011)

What are the new features of that firmware apart from blocking flashcarts?

Behind the scene improvement only?


----------



## ShadowSoldier (May 11, 2011)

Foxi4 said:
			
		

> *Plays on his DSLite, completely ignoring the commotion*
> 
> Oh...? Update? Fun. T'is the price for *not* having a Slot-2.
> 
> ...



If you expect Nintendo to give an update on their DSi's with anything other than just security patches... then... wow. That's all I have to say.


----------



## indask8 (May 11, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> If you expect Nintendo to give an update on their DSi's with anything other than just security patches... then... wow. That's all I have to say.



DSi is such a waste, oh well, let's hope nintendo do better for the 3DS.


----------



## Christopher8827 (May 11, 2011)

You would think Nintendo would even try to bait people to download the update, but no...


----------



## ShadowSoldier (May 11, 2011)

boudincaca said:
			
		

> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The XL on the other hand is not


----------



## leeday100196 (May 11, 2011)

HAHA suckers I don't have to worry about this any more, cuz I have a 3DS! (Though our turn will come, don't you worry...) On the other hand, I reckon even WITHOUT an update the supercard DSTwo will work, though that's just speculation...


----------



## zhuzhuchina (May 11, 2011)

damn last time i updated alone 500 aki newest firmware, now new to update again them !


----------



## rockstar99 (May 11, 2011)

I fucking hate nintedno the DSI could have been so great if they added good stuff to it.It was teh first portable Nintedo consolse with updateable firmware, motion sensing games, cameras and nintedno treated it like shit

OT:I wont update Because i only have an Ak2i and DS2


----------



## Rydian (May 11, 2011)

I wasn't aware the DSi had motion-sensing hardware... at all.


----------



## Snailface (May 11, 2011)

Rydian said:
			
		

> I wasn't aware the DSi had motion-sensing hardware... at all.


I think the camera can track movement a little bit. I forget the names of the games that utilize it though.


----------



## Inazuma Eleven (May 11, 2011)

Good thing my R4i Gold still works teehee


----------



## Inazuma Eleven (May 11, 2011)

I never expected that Nintendo would release a v1.42... I thought v1.41 was enough...


----------



## Snailface (May 11, 2011)

Inazuma Eleven said:
			
		

> Good thing my R4i Gold still works teehee


Are you sure? Which R4iGold is it?


----------



## Deleted User (May 11, 2011)

I cynically think it's a test to see what the flashcart companies do in response to the update so N can be clear as to what to do with the 3DS update. I don't really need to update so I won't. I don't think I'll ever need to go online with my DSi again. I could be mistaken though.


----------



## SamAsh07 (May 11, 2011)

Updates were so slow on DSi...I wonder how it'll be for 3DS. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Will update DSi in afew minutes, it's not like I'm losing anything lol, flashcarts are strictly for my DS Lite, DSi is for DSiWare, the bomb.


----------



## Miss Panda (May 11, 2011)

Thanks to all those who took the risk for the rest of us (while some of us were sleeping in fact). And Schlupi DO NOT CUT YOUR HAIR. It looks wicked!


----------



## boktor666 (May 11, 2011)

and i was thinking that the new 3DS update would be a pain, look at this mess... I never saw this coming. I feel for ya dsi users, but this is one of the reasons i never got it, and sticked with my dsl


----------



## SlickGate (May 11, 2011)

Why does DSi still get a update, I thought Nintendo would focus on 3DS from now on...


----------



## RupeeClock (May 11, 2011)

SlickGate said:
			
		

> Why does DSi still get a update, I thought Nintendo would focus on 3DS from now on...


It's probably a minor update to allow DSiWare to be transferred to 3DS.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (May 11, 2011)

SlickGate said:
			
		

> Why does DSi still get a update, I thought Nintendo would focus on 3DS from now on...



It's not like they really focused on updates for the DSi anyways. All it has been is security patches. There's been no new features, no new free apps installed, nothing. 

What's the point of even updating? They don't really bait you to, except for "if you don't update, you can't use the DSiWare.


----------



## beenii (May 11, 2011)

i wonder, if legit copies of the emulated games (alex rider, dorasu, ...) still work, after this update.

and, like many others i guess, i hope, team acekard comes up with a solution, cause i would like like to use my AK2i with the 3DS. dont want to carry more then one DS around


----------



## heartgold (May 11, 2011)

beenii said:
			
		

> i wonder, if legit copies of the emulated games (alex rider, dorasu, ...) still work, after this update.



Of course they will, the system does extra checks in which the flashcarts don't hold that data and the retail cart does.

hmm to update or not to update...I got my 3DS so updating my DSi wouldn't matter. Hell I don't even use the shop why'd I wanna update?


----------



## Thesolcity (May 11, 2011)

Does this update give you ninty points like the other(s)? If not I'll wait a day for my DSTWO to update.


----------



## Zorua (May 11, 2011)

Thesolcity said:
			
		

> Does this update give you ninty points like the other(s)? If not I'll wait a day for my DSTWO to update.



What?! Updates give you points?!

If I remember correctly, people who bought the DSi before October of 2009 got 800 points for free.
I've never heard of a software update giving points.


----------



## heartgold (May 11, 2011)

Zorua said:
			
		

> Thesolcity said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*1000 points, I was one of them.


----------



## Zorua (May 11, 2011)

heartgold said:
			
		

> Zorua said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh right, now I remember.
I bought Animal Clock and some soccer game. 
They sucked though.


----------



## heartgold (May 11, 2011)

Zorua said:
			
		

> Oh right, now I remember.
> I bought Animal Clock and some soccer game.
> They sucked though.



Why'd you get shitty games like those? -_-


----------



## Zorua (May 11, 2011)

heartgold said:
			
		

> Zorua said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There wasn't anything good back then.
There was a Mario puzzle game, but I wasn't interested.
The soccer game looked good, but the gameplay was just terrible.


----------



## heartgold (May 11, 2011)

Zorua said:
			
		

> heartgold said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I waited and hell I still got some points left over XD


----------



## Thesolcity (May 11, 2011)

Anyone confirm? Free points...ehhh?


----------



## Zorua (May 11, 2011)

There are quite a few games that I'm interested in now, but I'm skeptical about using my credit card and you don't get point cards here.


----------



## heartgold (May 11, 2011)

Zorua said:
			
		

> There are quite a few games that I'm interested in now, but I'm skeptical about using my credit card and you don't get point cards here.


Order online? Hmm well I'd trust Nintendo over Sony anyday so it's up to you.


----------



## Seaking (May 11, 2011)

first one working without any updates is the iEvo?

i dont know, i find that funny.
everyone keeps saying to get an Acekard 2i or DS2...then the most expensive and most legal one doesnt need anything changed at all : x.


----------



## Zorua (May 11, 2011)

Most legal one? Where'd you get that from?


----------



## shakirmoledina (May 11, 2011)

nothing too powerful yet cuz probably the DSi in DS mode is really well known (and hence hackable). U would wonder if there would ever be a need for a hardware change for flashcarts to bypass a firmware block.


----------



## Seaking (May 11, 2011)

just seems reasonable, they dont give you the bootloader. you gotta make that yourself from dumping a certion game (i donno what it is, i dont have an iEvo)
atleast, i think thats how it works :x


----------



## heartgold (May 11, 2011)

nvm


----------



## DjoeN (May 11, 2011)

Time to update my DSi XL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I really don't care about Flashcards on my DSi XL, it's the DSi with all my bought DSiWare on, so i like to be able to transffer those to my 3DS 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I still have my old DSi to play flashcards on if i ever need to use a flashcard.


----------



## zombymario (May 11, 2011)

Now the DSi > 3DS next?


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (May 11, 2011)

Yep blocks supercard ds two.


----------



## GolfDude (May 11, 2011)

i can confirm the ievo works on 1.4.2  with no issues


----------



## leeday100196 (May 11, 2011)

Tanveer said:
			
		

> Yep blocks supercard ds two.


Even more lucky that I don't have a DSi right now. I still hope supercard are on this like fat kids at a cake convention.


----------



## Exaltys (May 11, 2011)

leeday100196 said:
			
		

> Tanveer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What real use is there to update though?


----------



## Seaking (May 11, 2011)

Exaltys said:
			
		

> leeday100196 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


to transfer DSiware stuff to the 3DS i would imagine in the future.


----------



## sergster1 (May 11, 2011)

In my opinion this update was rolled out to beta test the 3DS anti piracy cause the 3DS runs a modified DSi OS IIRC(do not quote me on this) hence why nintendo said the 3DS would be updated in LATE may so they can see how well their AP works.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (May 11, 2011)

Seaking said:
			
		

> Exaltys said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That, and to block flashcarts.
They are wasting their time, energy and money  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Flashcarts will always live and new ones are on the line..


----------



## naved.islam14 (May 11, 2011)

I thought they would focus on the 3DS well, guess the DSi is still popular.


----------



## Cyan (May 11, 2011)

I'm just wondering why Nintendo didn't block Cyclo DSi Evolution.
They know which flashcards works on Dsi and 3DS, it's not that hard to buy them and try to block them.
They certainly tested a lot of card to make their patch, they know that Cyclo is not patched and still working but they release the update anyway? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




- CycloDSi is working differently and is not relying only on the Bootloader only, So Nintendo didn't find a way to block it yet?
- Nintendo forgot to flag this two game's bootloaders used by Cyclo DSi US/EU?
- They are making CycloDSi themselves and can profit from the selling of this flashcard,  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It's now the second time that CycloDSi works on a Nintendo release from the start, no firmware update needed.
They really have a hard time patching it?


----------



## funem (May 11, 2011)

Any new update should you use a better icon and name for their carts. A JAP cart in a EU and US DS just stands out like a sore thumb... better yet give us the option of the rom to use as a header (I keep repeating this so many times now) that way they would be harder to identify, especially in the 3DS as it keeps logs of the games. More believable that you have 500hours playing pokemon than some obscure JAP game....


----------



## PriMieon (May 11, 2011)

the new 3ds update would make my day but this dsi update didnt make it at all


----------



## marcandrebill (May 11, 2011)

Does the DSTTi still work with this update?


----------



## OmegaVesko (May 11, 2011)

funem said:
			
		

> Any new update should you use a better icon and name for their carts. A JAP cart in a EU and US DS just stands out like a sore thumb... better yet give us the option of the rom to use as a header (I keep repeating this so many times now) that way they would be harder to identify, especially in the 3DS as it keeps logs of the games. More believable that you have 500hours playing pokemon than some obscure JAP game....



It's not region locked anyway, so even if it does stand out it technically doesn't meat it's a flashcart.


----------



## funem (May 11, 2011)

OmegaVesko said:
			
		

> funem said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



on its own no, but if Nintendo looked at all the games played and time played on the 3DS (which you sign the agreement when you use the activity log, for marketing purposes of course ) then the bigger picture of 1000's of 3ds playing an obscure game stands out and makes it easier for them to work out what you are up to.


----------



## perkele (May 11, 2011)

Cyan said:
			
		

> I'm just wondering why Nintendo didn't block Cyclo DSi Evolution.
> They know which flashcards works on Dsi and 3DS, it's not that hard to buy them and try to block them.
> They certainly tested a lot of card to make their patch, they know that Cyclo is not patched and still working but they release the update anyway?
> 
> ...


or
- CycloDSi is too expensive, even for Nintendo


----------



## MaxNuker (May 11, 2011)

what about the m3i zero?


----------



## boktor666 (May 11, 2011)

I wonder about that Cyclo thing too... is it because it can acces the DSi functions, or is it because the Big N doesnt know about the Cyclo cards's ability to use the dsi function, thus not patching it?


----------



## doyama (May 11, 2011)

Cyan said:
			
		

> I'm just wondering why Nintendo didn't block Cyclo DSi Evolution.
> They know which flashcards works on Dsi and 3DS, it's not that hard to buy them and try to block them.
> They certainly tested a lot of card to make their patch, they know that Cyclo is not patched and still working but they release the update anyway?
> 
> ...



I think the payload delivery depends on the game fitting certain criteria. That's why they can't just choose 'anything'. Plus as has been previously shown they seem to block these on a game by game basis. Just like in the iPhone jailbreak scenario, why let them block off additional exploits on each update.


----------



## Schnida (May 11, 2011)

That was it. My DSiXL will never be updated. The Shop isn't really important. And if I would update, my iPlayer will be dead, because they announced that the iPlayer does not get more support


----------



## 8BitWalugi (May 11, 2011)

Someone tell me when the DS2 is fixed.

*goes into hiding*


----------



## azkirby (May 11, 2011)

I hope the M3 team make a fix soon.


----------



## SamAsh07 (May 11, 2011)

I see *Opium*!! OMG!! Hiiii 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Btw I just updated my DSi to 1.4.2, no new stuff, plain old crap....


----------



## DSman59 (May 11, 2011)

Does the latest R4i Gold, which is compatible with 3DS, work on 1.4.2?


----------



## Schizoanalysis (May 11, 2011)

Here we go again...

Cat and mouse games...


----------



## Hakoda (May 11, 2011)

Schizoanalysis said:
			
		

> Here we go again...
> 
> Cat and mouse games...


Too bad Jerry always wins


----------



## 777kidis777 (May 11, 2011)

Does iSmart MM work with this update?


----------



## N00ByBo0 (May 11, 2011)

This is just probably a beta test for the 3DS update. Flashcard teams update it to work for 1.4.3 and than 3DS patch these AGAIN in the May update. (Shitty R4 clone users need to buy than 2 R4's again if they CAN'T update it with a fix)

Unless the Flash card teams don't take time at all to unpatch them they should wait until the may update before they release the fix, lol.


----------



## Fishaman P (May 11, 2011)

Weird.  Just went live this morning, got the Monday shop updates on 1.4.1U yesterday.


----------



## lordrand11 (May 11, 2011)

Damn I was really not expecting this. And seriously Nintendo no new features for the DSi? Just a passing thought do you think this update may have something to do with the update coming out for the 3DS? Maybe Nintendo trying out a new security algorithm or something?


----------



## jalaneme (May 11, 2011)

why are nintendo even bothering with the dsi firmware anymore, it's almost dead and they should focus thier updates on the 3ds, nintendo didn't even give people a incentive to update at all, just a "security fix" to block flashcarts, it's getting just as bad as sony.

anways i don't even care i very rarely use the shop channel so whatever nintendo.


----------



## haddad (May 11, 2011)

I am gonna update my DSi to 1.4.2 and test out all 16 of my flashcards and post my results back here soon


----------



## Joktan (May 11, 2011)

I'm still on 1.4 because I never saw the need to update my acekard yet...haven't really uses my dsi since July of last year.


----------



## Sheimi (May 11, 2011)

Well, I use my DSTWO on the 3DS and Ds Lite so this won't bother me. I play Cave Story DsiWare on my Red DsiXL. I am guessing it is a Beta Test for the DsiWare transfer ability.


----------



## haddad (May 11, 2011)

Here are my test's so far (I'am testing more flashcards as I am typing this). Of course all these tests are WITHOUT any extra "1.4.2 fix or update".

FAILED
- DSOnei
- DS2
- iEdge
- TTDSi
- R4i SDHC
- R4i SDHC 3DS
- R4i Gold
- R4i Gold 3DS
- R4iDSN
- R4iDSN 3DS
- Acekard 2i
- New Acekard 2i
- Amazekard
- EX4i
- M3i Zero
- iSmart MM
- EZ Flash Vi
- iPlayer

PASSED
- CycloDS iEvo

Lol, looks like nothing works except the iEvo


----------



## N00ByBo0 (May 11, 2011)

jalaneme said:
			
		

> why are nintendo even bothering with the dsi firmware anymore, it's almost dead and they should focus thier updates on the 3ds, nintendo didn't even give people a incentive to update at all, just a "security fix" to block flashcarts, it's getting just as bad as sony.
> 
> anways i don't even care i very rarely use the shop channel so whatever nintendo.




Because there's ALOT of little kids around with flashcards and don't know how to upgrade it to unpatch it (make it work on the DS's latest firmware) since the newest (clone) R4's and other FC's auto work on the latest firmware now, nintendo decided to update it so these idiot (little kids) can no longer use it.


----------



## ferret7463 (May 11, 2011)

N00ByBo0 said:
			
		

> jalaneme said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's also my experience that there is a bunch of adults in the same boat as those kids.


----------



## N00ByBo0 (May 11, 2011)

ferret7463 said:
			
		

> N00ByBo0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Exactly. And many of them accidently updates anyways and don't know about it. Trust me, just at my school I heard alot of noobs saying shit that they accidenly updated their DSI and then telling  me 'MY R4 NO LONGER WORKS.. WHAT DID I DO WRONG' and then finding out they use a shitty clone R4 that can't update so they can't do anything


----------



## haddad (May 11, 2011)

UPDATE: Please check post #154 http://gbatemp.net/t292273-dsi-update-1-4-...t&p=3638231 to see what is and what is not working


----------



## Snailface (May 11, 2011)

haddad said:
			
		

> UPDATE: Please check post #154 http://gbatemp.net/t292273-dsi-update-1-4-...t&p=3638231 to see what is and what is not working


I just updated the OP, thanks haddad! Your the man!


----------



## Seaking (May 11, 2011)

thanks for trying all of those out Haddad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

so why is the iEvo the only one working...


----------



## DSman59 (May 11, 2011)

Thanks, haddad for the information! I'll try to cancel my R4i Gold 3DS order from LighTake since it won't work.


----------



## haddad (May 11, 2011)

Snailface said:
			
		

> haddad said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



np


----------



## Schlupi (May 11, 2011)

haddad said:
			
		

> Snailface said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for showing me up. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




No just kidding. Thanks for the help, Bro! You helped out big time.


----------



## Abbafan1972 (May 11, 2011)

Hi all, I am new here.

I have an XL with a DSTTi and I haven't updated.  Hopefully there will be an update for the card soon! 

Very sneaky of Nintendo!


----------



## Schlupi (May 11, 2011)

Abbafan1972 said:
			
		

> Hi all, I am new here.
> 
> I have an XL with a DSTTi and I haven't updated.  Hopefully there will be an update for the card soon!
> 
> Very sneaky of Nintendo!



What's up BROSKI.

If you want do an introduction. Let us know more about you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yeah, also, avoid updating at all costs because there won't probably be a fix for the DSTTi (since it is not flashable).


----------



## zombymario (May 11, 2011)

Schlupi said:
			
		

> Yeah, also, avoid updating at all costs because there won't probably be a fix for the DSTTi (since it is not flashable).



And what about the 1.4.1 fix for DSTTi?: http://gbatemp.net/t257710-stop-exclusivit...for-dstti-1-4-1?

I thought that the DSTTi is flashable?


----------



## jabato (May 11, 2011)

Im a "lucky" owner of a acekard hw44 and i  have been waiting for 2 months for a fix, so i think i can wait another month(if they do it)


----------



## DSdonkey77 (May 11, 2011)

N00ByBo0 said:
			
		

> ferret7463 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's like my school, I'm in middle school and my friend ask me to update/setup flashcarts for them, they can't even download a rom or unzip a file. It's pathetic.


----------



## J.Zonneveld (May 11, 2011)

zombymario said:
			
		

> Schlupi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, that methode works perfect with a REAL DSTTi. But that methode is not from the NDSTT Team


----------



## Abbafan1972 (May 11, 2011)

Sycoraxic98 said:
			
		

> I'm gonna format my system once I do a DSiWare Transfer anyways, but this sucks in the meantime



I didn't think you could transfer DSi ware?


----------



## funem (May 11, 2011)

Abbafan1972 said:
			
		

> Sycoraxic98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You cant yet, the next 3DS update will be fixing that, many think this update is a preperation to the DSi is to enable the transfer from the DSi end


----------



## J.Zonneveld (May 11, 2011)

Team AceKard:
"Please do not update your DSi to latest 1.4.2. We're working on the new update file of AK2i for 1.4.2 and will release it when it's ready. Please be patient. Thanks."

Source: http://www.acekard.com/news.php#120


----------



## Schlupi (May 11, 2011)

J.Zonneveld said:
			
		

> Team AceKard:
> "Please do not update your DSi to latest 1.4.2. We're working on the new update file of AK2i for 1.4.2 and will release it when it's ready. Please be patient. Thanks."
> 
> Source: http://www.acekard.com/news.php#120



Cool. good to see they have responded quickly.

Let's hope it does not take forever... lol. And hope it does not break 3DS compatibility...


----------



## KingVamp (May 11, 2011)

I actually hope the ds two team wait after the 3DS update, but I guess that just me.


----------



## .Chris (May 11, 2011)

Crap. Just when I was about to test out a DSi Points Generator.


----------



## Saionji (May 11, 2011)

Bye bye 7000 DSi points 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Damn...
But anyway... DSWare haven't any interesting games or something... 
I have buy Dragon Lair, NFS Nitro, Asphalt and Art academy only...


----------



## Thesolcity (May 11, 2011)

So in all the history of DSi updates....We have only gotten a Facebook uploader? By the way, I now have to wait for a ds2 update because I updated my DSi to see if they gave free ninty points as an incentive...They didn't...Now I have to wait before continuing my Phoenix Wright saga.....


----------



## DigitalDeviant (May 11, 2011)

Thesolcity said:
			
		

> So in all the history of DSi updates....We have only gotten a Facebook uploader? By the way, I now have to wait for a ds2 update because I updated my DSi to see if they gave free ninty points as an incentive...They didn't...Now I have to wait before continuing my Phoenix Wright saga.....



Why would think nintendo would give you points for updating?


----------



## Thesolcity (May 11, 2011)

DigitalDeviant said:
			
		

> Thesolcity said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They've done it before.


----------



## Nujui (May 11, 2011)

It's kinda of going the way of the PSP.

PSP: New OFW then new CFW.

DSI: New OFW then updates for cards come out.


----------



## DigitalDeviant (May 11, 2011)

Thesolcity said:
			
		

> DigitalDeviant said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've never heard of that before, not worth the risk, IMO.


----------



## Thesolcity (May 11, 2011)

DigitalDeviant said:
			
		

> Thesolcity said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



DS2 is flashable, didn't think there was a real risk IMO.


----------



## heartgold (May 11, 2011)

Thesolcity said:
			
		

> DigitalDeviant said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They haven't! You are confused.


----------



## Thesolcity (May 11, 2011)

heartgold said:
			
		

> Thesolcity said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Someone told me they gave out 1000 (or maybe less) with an update at one point...


----------



## scandal_uk (May 11, 2011)

Wow - first time I updated my DSi in ages was last night, but my M3i Zero is still working...

I'll check the firmware version when I get home, I might have just got it before this update lol


----------



## Presto99 (May 11, 2011)

Thesolcity said:
			
		

> Someone told me they gave out 1000 (or maybe less) with an update at one point...



They gave you 1000 points if you got a DSi from the point they released it and to like October of that year. (2009 I think)
DSi XL systems come with Photo Clock, and two Brain Age Express DSiWare titles.

When I saw the update on my DSi I was hoping it meant the 3DS update came early.. dumb Nintendo. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I haven't updated but I will eventually...I don't doubt the SuperCard team though!


----------



## Schlupi (May 11, 2011)

scandal_uk said:
			
		

> Wow - first time I updated my DSi in ages was last night, but my M3i Zero is still working...
> 
> I'll check the firmware version when I get home, I might have just got it before this update lol



Oh shit for real? I was going to try out my M3i Zero (real one, not red box clone) but I gave it to a friend and will be able to try it later. It would be funny if Nintendo missed the M3 it means THEY don't even think they are around anymore.


----------



## Necron (May 11, 2011)

I didn't see this coming, I thought Nintendo have already forgotten about the DSi (or lost their hopes in updating it)
Everyday I love more my DSLite Zelda edition!


----------



## scandal_uk (May 11, 2011)

As I suspected, I didn't quite catch the update - it says 1.4.1E.  I have a 3DS and wondered about an update on DSi for the upcoming "transfer".  Now I'm a bit hesitant to try this out...


----------



## Rydian (May 11, 2011)

Foxi4 said:
			
		

> *Plays on his DSLite, completely ignoring the commotion*
> 
> Oh...? Update? Fun. T'is the price for *not* having a Slot-2.
> 
> ...


----------



## loco365 (May 12, 2011)

Wow... 1.4.2 comes out just days after I sell my DSi for a 3DS. Dang.


----------



## Generation 16 (May 12, 2011)

THIS is partly the reason I never hyped for the DSi. That and no slot 2. I was going to actually buy a DSi but now I will probably wait till the end of summer when most carts will have been updated to bypass it.


----------



## leeday100196 (May 12, 2011)

Generation 16 said:
			
		

> THIS is partly the reason I never hyped for the DSi. That and no slot 2. I was going to actually buy a DSi but now I will probably wait till the end of summer when most carts will have been updated to bypass it.


A few months? Some carts will be updated and compatible within a few DAYS. Maybe a month at most.


----------



## Presto99 (May 12, 2011)

leeday100196 said:
			
		

> Generation 16 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, unless you have a really poopy card, it will be updated REALLY soon. I'm getting an XL in a few days and I'm not worrying cause I have a SuperCard DSTWO.


----------



## leeday100196 (May 12, 2011)

Presto99 said:
			
		

> leeday100196 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't you just love that cart? that's the update I'm waiting on (NOT! I have a 3DS, just following the scene with great enthusiasm), I hope they come out with it soon (for everyone elses sake)...


----------



## Thesolcity (May 12, 2011)

leeday100196 said:
			
		

> Don't you just love that cart? that's the update I'm waiting on (NOT! I have a 3DS, just following the scene with great enthusiasm), I hope they come out with it soon (for everyone elses sake)...



Like mine.


----------



## TULOA (May 12, 2011)

Team Fail said:
			
		

> Wow... 1.4.2 comes out just days after I sell my DSi for a 3DS. Dang.



Lol the update came for me a month or so after.

Thats good as im still enjoying my Acekard 2i on my 3DS. Not something I think I will have to worry about in the future.


----------



## Generation 16 (May 12, 2011)

leeday100196 said:
			
		

> Generation 16 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Personally I want to have a complete Flashcart collection of the best Flashcarts by the end of the year. I still have to buy a DSONEi, M3i Zero, iEdge, DSTTi, Cyclods iEvo, an original R4, iSmart MM, and a R4 DSN.
After that i'll get a DSi
Yeah I am trying to collect em all.


----------



## Fudge (May 12, 2011)

Generation 16 said:
			
		

> leeday100196 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fixed


----------



## Schizoanalysis (May 12, 2011)

Generation 16 said:
			
		

> leeday100196 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Like they're Pokemon...?


----------



## Generation 16 (May 12, 2011)

Schizoanalysis said:
			
		

> Generation 16 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I indeed made that connection when making that post.


----------



## jurassicplayer (May 12, 2011)

Generation 16 said:
			
		

> I indeed made that connection when making that post.


That sounds like a terrible idea...but I suppose I'm not doing much better...since I probably have most of the popular ones already...disregarding clones, I don't have a DSOne/DSTT or an M3...(the EDGE is a clone btw so don't expect me to say anything about that one either)...then again, I'm not really buying any of them either :/...


----------



## Generation 16 (May 12, 2011)

jurassicplayer said:
			
		

> That sounds like a terrible idea...but I suppose I'm not doing much better...since I probably have most of the popular ones already...disregarding clones, I don't have a DSOne/DSTT or an M3...(the EDGE is a clone btw so don't expect me to say anything about that one either)...then again, I'm not really buying any of them either :/...



I know the EDGE is a clone. But it has it's own forum here so I'm buying it.


----------



## shinji257 (May 12, 2011)

I have a R4iDS gold 3ds and while I do not have a dsi personally I still emailed them and asked if they are working on a firmware.  They have indicated they are working on it and should have one out by the end of the week.

So for those of you that have an r4ids gold 3ds and a dsi with 1.4.2 don't fret because the update is coming...


----------



## Snailface (May 12, 2011)

I wonder if it might be a smart idea for the 3DS cart makers to hold-off on a patch until the big 3DS update late this month. If they release an update now, their cards could quickly be re-blocked with Nintendo's update. That would be a major pain in the ass for everyone.


----------



## ramar (May 12, 2011)

IGN just posted that the 3DS update won't be available until June 6...
http://ds.ign.com/articles/116/1167744p1.html

So it might be a good idea to hold the patch, but it would be a long wait for those with only a DSi and a blocked flashcart...

I still have a DSL with a working EZVi, so no problem for me...


----------



## Gameplayer9198 (May 12, 2011)

3DS Update date posted
http://www.nintendo.com/whatsnew/detail/6A..._i0e53E0XtWMk4s


----------



## funem (May 12, 2011)

gameplayer_9198 said:
			
		

> 3DS Update date posted
> http://www.nintendo.com/whatsnew/detail/6A..._i0e53E0XtWMk4s



So the date has started creeping backwards, end of May, now begining of June. It should have had all this in when the console was released, if they were not ready they shouldnt have relaesed the console. Starting to take the p!ss IMHO


----------



## Snailface (May 12, 2011)

Lol, Kotaku has just opined on the latest DSi update.
It's kinda funny to see how the outside world views 'the scene'.

http://kotaku.com/5801107/nintendo-your-pi...on-isnt-working


----------



## Clookster (May 12, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> This patch is designed for r4idsn 3ds released by r4idsn.com.
> In order to make your r4idsn run on NDSi V1.4.2, you should update your r4idsn with this patch.
> Please do as the procedures listed below.
> 
> ...



http://www.r4idsn.com/download.asp


----------



## bitonio6 (May 12, 2011)

donelwero said:
			
		

> I cant update then... stupid Acekard2i HWID44



you can contact Acekard.com and send to them your card to exchange!


----------



## Metalik (May 12, 2011)

Seriously? AP Updates only?


----------



## drewmerc (May 12, 2011)

really what takes some teams so long to release an update even the one of the cards from the worst cards ever list has an update already the r4itt


----------



## Snailface (May 12, 2011)

Metalik said:
			
		

> Seriously? AP Updates only?


There might have been background preparations made in the DSi's firmware for the System Transfer feature that will be available June 7th.


----------



## jabato (May 12, 2011)

bitonio6 said:
			
		

> donelwero said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



HW44 hardware version was the first acekard2i batch, they dont replace them. Btw probably shipping will cost you more than a cheap clone that work in 3ds.


----------



## syrusch (May 12, 2011)

SuperCard DSTWO update:

http://forum.supercard.sc/thread-8725-1-1.html

EDIT: sorry haven't see news on front page. Oups


----------



## Da Foxx (May 12, 2011)

Does the Super Card team still update the DSOnei? =/


----------



## KingVamp (May 12, 2011)

That... that just was so quick...


----------



## Foxi4 (May 12, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> That... that just was so quick...



They already know the drill.

1. Prep a flashing binary.
2. Swap headers with a shitty game nobody's ever heard of.
3. Done.

It's a fatal DSi framework flaw, an endless cycle of updates that'll never fix anything. I don't know why they're still trying.


----------



## machomuu (May 12, 2011)

Foxi4 said:
			
		

> KingVamp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Except this update didn't have a game switched and only 2 files were updated according to them.


----------



## amf66 (May 12, 2011)

Like drewmerc said, the r4itt team has already released updates to bypass the 1.42 update.

Links to the update files:
Purple packaging R4iTT
R4iTT2 Update


----------



## Necron (May 13, 2011)

Snailface said:
			
		

> Lol, Kotaku has just opined on the latest DSi update.
> It's kinda funny to see how the outside world views 'the scene'.
> 
> http://kotaku.com/5801107/nintendo-your-pi...on-isnt-working
> ...


----------



## beenii (May 13, 2011)

c'mon AceKard. where's our update? please hurry...thanks


----------



## shinji257 (May 13, 2011)

R4ids.cn has released their 1.4.2 update patch today.

http://www.r4ids.cn/r4i-download-e.html

Scroll down to kernel updates.

Looks like they have a Nintendo DS Lite version and a Nintendo DSi version.  I'm pretty sure the DSi version is run on a 1.4.1 or older DSi that didn't get the update yet.  I don't have a DSi but I'm going to update anyways.  You never know and I have plans to get one at a later date.

EDIT: FYI - Looks like it may report no update needed on first try.  Just turn off the DS eject, reinsert then reboot.  The trick may actually be to press A without ejecting and reinserting first and letting it fail first try.  After it failed I then ejected and reinserted and pressed A again and it started updating after that.  Also it will let you update again if that is something you want to do... >.<  At no point should you turn off the DS during the update process or the cart will be bricked.  You can recover but you need another R4iDS Gold cart to boot the updater first.


----------



## KingVamp (May 13, 2011)

Necron N.N said:
			
		

> Snailface said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It stop people from using cheap carts. Well at least not too cheap.


----------



## Mbmax (May 13, 2011)

The iSmart MM got his 1.4.2 fix also. Fish Tycoon is kept.


----------



## tranfeer (May 13, 2011)

R4iDSN has found bug with the former V1.4.2 patch. They just released a new V1.4.2 patch.
Those who got white screen after updating with success, can download this new V1.4.2 patch.


----------



## Metal Overlord (May 13, 2011)

I hope the Acekard 2i gets updated soon


----------



## mimick (May 13, 2011)

Iplayer updated

http://www.dsiplayer.com/download.html

card flashed : ok 
not tested yet, waiting acekard release to upgrade to 1.4.2


----------



## karloz25 (May 13, 2011)

Good info, thanks guys


----------



## Mbmax (May 13, 2011)

mimick said:
			
		

> Iplayer updated
> 
> http://www.dsiplayer.com/download.html
> 
> ...


Yeah mimick, it's not a suprise to see the iplayer getting this fix too.
The iSmart MM is based on its hardware.

BTW, i forgot to post the link to the ismm update in my last post, here it is : http://www.ismartds.com/kernel-ismart-mm/1...-13th-2011.html


----------



## Snailface (May 13, 2011)

OP updated with patch links for all updated cards. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://gbatemp.net/t292273-dsi-update-1-4-2-live?


----------



## Rydian (May 13, 2011)

The R4iDSN patch had a second revision, might want to link to it (or the filetrip version, which I've updated/replaced).  The R4i Gold's second version should be coming out in a bit.


----------



## lemmymet (May 13, 2011)

The r4igold.cc card will get a update too!
Tommy Jans 	 13 May 2011 11:47
To: [email protected]
Are there updates of the bootloader planned for the new firmware of the dsi?
[email protected] 	 13 May 2011 13:57
To: Tommy Jans 
Cc: [email protected]
yes, we are working on this, pls wait.


----------



## mollsybeth56 (May 13, 2011)

Last night my boyfriend was trying to surprise me by adding points on dsishop. He updated my system and now my iedge card doesn't work.  He tried to restore the system so I didn't figure out what he did and now I have to redownload all my dsiware (even the ones on sd card won't work) and restart all the games.  He was well intentioned but still I am a little upset.  Oh well...now he is not allowed to touch my dsi.


----------



## GameWinner (May 13, 2011)

And here I thought that Nintendo was done with the DSi, guess I was wrong.. Well I can't play my DSi anymore, so I'll stick to my Lite.


----------



## Rydian (May 14, 2011)

GameWinner said:
			
		

> And here I thought that Nintendo was done with the DSi, guess I was wrong.. Well I can't play my DSi anymore, so I'll stick to my Lite.


You can play DS games and flash carts without updating.


----------



## Snailface (May 14, 2011)

R4iGold original (R4iDS) added to 'working' status in OP. 
http://gbatemp.net/t292273-dsi-update-1-4-2-live?

Bonus feature: 3DS compatibility added!


----------



## Schnida (May 14, 2011)

@ Acekard 2i Users:
It's almost here! http://www.acekard.com/news.php#121


----------



## M3RK (May 14, 2011)

Amazekard apparently are working on a solution http://www.amazekard.com/html/DownList.asp


----------



## TwistedBlizzard (May 15, 2011)

will an update be released for dstti and how long does it normally take cause atm i am playing on a badly damaged dsl


----------



## Snailface (May 15, 2011)

knobydobs said:
			
		

> will an update be released for dstti and how long does it normally take cause atm i am playing on a badly damaged dsl


Officially, never. The TTDSi team is dead. Unofficially, well . . . have a look at this thread -- it's your best shot.

http://gbatemp.net/t292800-dstt-1-4-2-experiment


----------



## TwistedBlizzard (May 15, 2011)

will ys help or are they not the people to ask


----------



## 8BitWalugi (May 15, 2011)

knobydobs said:
			
		

> will ys help or are they not the people to ask


Yasu?

Clearly you don't know how the bypass works...


----------



## TwistedBlizzard (May 15, 2011)

8BitWalugi said:
			
		

> knobydobs said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



no not rli im a noob


----------



## molh394 (May 15, 2011)

The bypass works from the cart's actual firmware (which is the software in the flashcart itself), not the menu (software in the microSD).

More on the difference between the real 'firmware', and menus/loaders like YSMenu:
http://www.linfoxdomain.com/nintendo/ds/?m...amp;fileid=1786


----------



## Snailface (May 15, 2011)

R4iDSN (original) fix released and added to OP.

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=292...=0#entry3637487


----------



## M3RK (May 15, 2011)

R4i SDHC fix is out  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


http://www.r4i-sdhc.com/downloade.asp


firmware update to update the actual cart!http://www.r4i-sdhc.com/fwup142.rar
english download  v1.37b software http://www.r4i-sdhc.com/R4i%20V1.37b%20English.zip

From 15 May 2011, products labeled “V1.4.1” support NDSI V1.4.2 hardware upgrade, please download V1.37b kernel.
From 02 Mar 2011, products labeled "3DS" full support all version N3DS console (include European version), please download V1.37b kernel.

Instructions

V1.4.2 hardware upgrade?
1. First, reformatting the SD,go to www.r4i-sdhc.com to download the latest kernel 1.37b.
2.Unzip and copy the files(R4iMenu,moonshl2,moonmemo,r4.DAT) to the root of MicroSD card.
3. Go to www.r4i-sdhc.com to download the dsi(1.42) upgrade package of purple r4i-sdhc.
Unzip and copy the files(fwup142.nds ) to the root of MicroSD card.
4. Insert MicroSD card into r4i-sdhc card, insert r4i-sdhc card into nds\dsl\dsi\dsill\dsixl
5.Turn on console and press "A" button to run the upgrade file fwup142.nds. Note:When upgrading the r4i-sdhc card, it is not allowed to turn off power or pull out r4i- sdhc,otherwise it will damage the r4i-sdhc card.


----------



## dicamarques (May 15, 2011)

*ALERT*
IT'S here the Acekard Team made the update but they still have to make more tests, so they didnt released it.

http://www.acekard.com/news.php#121


----------



## Snailface (May 15, 2011)

M3RK said:
			
		

> R4i SDHC fix is out
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Added to OP.

link to list of all known card updates.
http://gbatemp.net/t292273-dsi-update-1-4-2-live?


----------



## kelley28 (May 16, 2011)

M3RK said:
			
		

> R4i SDHC fix is out
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have the R4i-SDHC card with the yellow 1.4 mark. According to the website, I should be able to upgrade the firmware. I keep getting an error. I've even tried formatting the card. Still doesn't work. Now what?


----------



## Rydian (May 16, 2011)

It says 1.4.1, not 1.4.


----------



## Snailface (May 16, 2011)

Rydian said:
			
		

> It says 1.4.1, not 1.4.


----------



## Rydian (May 16, 2011)

That's talking about the compatibility of their system software.


----------



## Snailface (May 16, 2011)

Rydian said:
			
		

> That's talking about the compatibility of their system software.


You're right, sorry about that.


----------



## dicamarques (May 16, 2011)

Not to be annoying but did anyone saw my post?
The acekard team has found a way to bypass the update.

Source: http://www.acekard.com/news.php#121


----------



## jurassicplayer (May 16, 2011)

dicamarques said:
			
		

> Not to be annoying but did anyone saw my post?
> The acekard team has found a way to bypass the update.
> 
> Source: http://www.acekard.com/news.php#121


Various people noticed, but there isn't anything to really say on that topic at the moment now is there?


----------



## Rydian (May 16, 2011)

It's not like this is surprising, they always do.


----------



## M3RK (May 16, 2011)

dicamarques said:
			
		

> Not to be annoying but did anyone saw my post?
> The acekard team has found a way to bypass the update.
> 
> Source: http://www.acekard.com/news.php#121




Seeing as this video came out on 14th and somebody else already posted it in user submitted id say everybody saw it but didnt feel the need to comment on it.


----------



## M3RK (May 16, 2011)

kelley28 said:
			
		

> M3RK said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have you run the 1.42 upgrade first? There are two files you need (the ones in my first post) also when are you encountering the error.Try upgrading the cart in a ds lite if you have one but either way it should work


----------



## Clookster (May 16, 2011)

M3i Zero got an update patch. It's Spongebob.

http://www.nintendomax.com/viewtopic.php?p=35435

http://board.gulli.com/thread/1653569


----------



## azkirby (May 16, 2011)

Clookster said:
			
		

> M3i Zero got an update patch. It's Spongebob.
> 
> http://www.nintendomax.com/viewtopic.php?p=35435
> 
> http://board.gulli.com/thread/1653569



yes! i found the patch on handheld sources, but must i update everything or must i wait?
i want to update the file because i can finally go again on DSiware shop.


----------



## kelley28 (May 17, 2011)

M3RK said:
			
		

> kelley28 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm getting the error after I choose the upgrade option. The error says: "R4i-SDHC V1.42 update. The card currenty not support. We are working on it. Please power off now." I am trying to run the upgrade on a DSL.


----------



## mybutterfly (May 17, 2011)

I got the same information as kelley28 too.


----------



## eggsample (May 17, 2011)

update file for r4i-sdhc is for non-3DS and 3DS version?
On the site is only 1 file described as 1.4.1 upgrade


----------



## M3RK (May 17, 2011)

eggsample said:
			
		

> update file for r4i-sdhc is for non-3DS and 3DS version?
> On the site is only 1 file described as 1.4.1 upgrade



there is a thread about this here http://gbatemp.net/t292554-r4i-sdhc-work-o...1-4-2?&st=0

Unfortunately it seems to be working for some and not for others.Carts of this type are renowned for being unreliable and temperamental.But as i said it has worked for some so there must be a way to correctly update the cart.


----------



## morgoth123 (May 17, 2011)

@anyone who might be able to help me: could i try using the fix at http://www.r4ids.cn/ for my card http://www.r4igold.net (because my dsi was accidently updated to 1.4.2) since both are a r4i gold card looking exactly the same except for the webaddress (I guess both are clones of the original?)? Would trying to use that fix possibly brick my card or would it just not work if its not compatible? The update procedure as outlined at http://www.r4ids.cn/  is different for DSi and DSL..i only have a DSiXL (fw 1.4) available to patch the r4igold card..should using the DSi .nds patch work for a DSi XL too? Or what else could I do to make my 1.4.2 updated DSi work again with my R4i gold clone card which I got from http://www.r4igold.net ? If someone could answer all or at least some of these questions I would really appreciate it. I'm a noob in DS country. Thank you.


----------



## M3RK (May 17, 2011)

morgoth123 said:
			
		

> @anyone who might be able to help me: could i try using the fix at http://www.r4ids.cn/ for my card http://www.r4igold.net (because my dsi was accidently updated to 1.4.2) since both are a r4i gold card looking exactly the same except for the webaddress (I guess both are clones of the original?)? Would trying to use that fix possibly brick my card or would it just not work if its not compatible? The update procedure as outlined at http://www.r4ids.cn/  is different for DSi and DSL..i only have a DSiXL (fw 1.4) available to patch the r4igold card..should using the DSi .nds patch work for a DSi XL too? Or what else could I do to make my 1.4.2 updated DSi work again with my R4i gold clone card which I got from http://www.r4igold.net ? If someone could answer all or at least some of these questions I would really appreciate it. I'm a noob in DS country. Thank you.



You may brick your cart but thats at your own risk!

This  is the one for R4iGold  ftp://r4idsdown:[email protected]_Non3DS.rar

Source http://www.r4ids.cn/r4i-download-e.html

Theres a thread about this here http://gbatemp.net/t292771-v1-4-2-patch-fo...eased?&st=0


----------



## Cyan (May 17, 2011)

QUOTE(http://www.r4ids.cn/r4i-download-e.html) said:
			
		

> *After updating with success*, R4ids Gold(*Non-3DS) version can support 3DS* and NDSi V1.4.2


Wait .. I didn't noticed that before today, I'm too slow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



That mean the R4igold I got this December from Tempmass competition will become magically a 3DS cart?


----------



## mollsybeth56 (May 17, 2011)

If I have a dsi xl with the update, what is the best cart to get?


----------



## M3RK (May 17, 2011)

mollsybeth56 said:
			
		

> If I have a dsi xl with the update, what is the best cart to get?



Id say cyclo or supercard dstwo best two IMO,wouldve said acekard but they havent done the update yet! It maybe worth waiting for

Also i received an email from iedge today,an update is on its way


----------



## TwistedBlizzard (May 17, 2011)

mollsybeth56 said:
			
		

> If I have a dsi xl with the update, what is the best cart to get?


any of the ones confirmed working with 1.4.2 firmware but if you want to get dstti then wat a few days and we may have a fix for that too


----------



## mollsybeth56 (May 18, 2011)

Thanks, I will just wait for iedge update then.


----------



## kelley28 (May 20, 2011)

mybutterfly said:
			
		

> I got the same information as kelley28 too.
> 
> I sent an e-mail to the R4i-SDHC people and this is the reply I got:
> 
> QUOTEPls format the sd card and download the 1.37b kernel for your card.There is some problem with our update patch and we have deleted it from our website.


----------



## Snailface (May 20, 2011)

OP updated about AK2i 1.4.2 patch delay.
http://gbatemp.net/t292273-dsi-update-1-4-2-live
(thanks kenpachi and dsdonkey for reporting their AK team response emails)


----------



## kelley28 (May 20, 2011)

kelley28 said:
			
		

> mybutterfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've tried what they told me to do, and it still doesn't work. I e-mailed them again and will let you guys know what they tell me.


----------



## M3RK (May 21, 2011)

@Kelley28

1.38 kernel is out try that,they may have altered the update file too,id download both from scratch and do the update on a DSlite

SOURCE http://www.r4i-sdhc.com/downloade.asp


----------



## kelley28 (May 21, 2011)

M3RK said:
			
		

> @Kelley28
> 
> 1.38 kernel is out try that,they may have altered the update file too,id download both from scratch and do the update on a DSlite
> 
> SOURCE http://www.r4i-sdhc.com/downloade.asp



Thanks for all your help! Okay, I tried that and it even updated okay, now I am getting a white screen with ?MENU on it.


----------



## M3RK (May 22, 2011)

kelley28 said:
			
		

> M3RK said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That normally means you have the wrong system menu DAT file,if your cart updated thats great you should be able to use it no problem,make sure you have the right kernel and you're set there was a problem with the sdhc update files and new links were put on the site,thats probably why your update wouldnt work before.


----------



## Zekrom_cool (May 22, 2011)

Are there any working firmware updates for this updated version?


----------



## leeday100196 (May 22, 2011)

Zekrom_cool said:
			
		

> Are there any working firmware updates for this updated version?


By that what flashcart do you mean?


----------



## M3RK (May 22, 2011)

Zekrom_cool said:
			
		

> Are there any working firmware updates for this updated version?



Check here if youre referring to my post all the information you need is there and yes it does work
http://www.r4i-sdhc.com/


----------



## Schnida (May 22, 2011)

Today, I found this download File on the Fake-Acekard Website:
http://www.acekard.cc/download/Update_of_AK_for_DsiV1.42.zip
So: What is that? Is it just the old update file? or is it a bricker?
Is someone brave enough to test the file?


----------



## M3RK (May 22, 2011)

Schnida said:
			
		

> Today, I found this download File on the Fake-Acekard Website:
> http://www.acekard.cc/download/Update_of_AK_for_DsiV1.42.zip
> So: What is that? Is it just the old update file? or is it a bricker?
> Is someone brave enough to test the file?



It maybe a leak or it maybe a bricker,its a risk thats for sure.Wheres haddad when you need him lol!


----------



## Schnida (May 22, 2011)

M3RK said:
			
		

> It maybe a leak or it maybe a bricker,its a risk thats for sure.Wheres haddad when you need him lol!


it is 99% only a cheap fake. But we can't be sure until someone test it.
btw. noGBA says: Cartridge can't be updated (is indeed logically)


----------



## M3RK (May 22, 2011)

Schnida said:
			
		

> M3RK said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Its definately new but its also like you say 99% chance of  being fake.Who dares wins......or not!


----------



## J.Zonneveld (May 22, 2011)

I will test that file... please wait


----------



## Schnida (May 22, 2011)

ok, the manual in the package says, that you have to put BOTH files in the Root of your card. 
Then you have to start the "AK2Updatefor142_v400.nds" File


----------



## J.Zonneveld (May 22, 2011)

Doesn't work with the newest Real AceKard with small sst chip. I haven't a card with a big sst chip at this moment, so i can't test that


----------



## kelley28 (May 22, 2011)

M3RK said:
			
		

> kelley28 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I just redownloaded the new kernel and put it on my card, just in case I had the wrong one. Still doesn't work. Still gettitn white screen with ?Menu.


----------



## M3RK (May 22, 2011)

kelley28 said:
			
		

> M3RK said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it must be the wrong kernel for your cart which exact cart do you have,my friend had this same problem


----------



## leeday100196 (May 22, 2011)

Anyone got an update for the R4i SDHC (WiFi-updatable one) to either DSi 1.4.2 or 3DS firmware? If so can you link me to the thread it's on? I need the firmware for a friend (Why would I use an R4 of any kind when I have a Supercard DSTwo??)


----------



## kelley28 (May 23, 2011)

M3RK said:
			
		

> it must be the wrong kernel for your cart which exact cart do you have,my friend had this same problem





I have this one. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It has the 1.4 mark on it, not the 1.4.2. The site says that it works for the 1.4.


----------



## M3RK (May 23, 2011)

kelley28 said:
			
		

> M3RK said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ive heard mixed reports from people with the 1.4 cart, i dont have one to test unfortunately.The 1.38 kernel should work 
http://www.r4i-sdhc.com/R4i%20V1.38b%20English.zip
If not id contact the cart manufacturers on their support page


----------



## Supakitsune (May 23, 2011)

Schnida said:
			
		

> Today, I found this download File on the Fake-Acekard Website:
> http://www.acekard.cc/download/Update_of_AK_for_DsiV1.42.zip
> So: What is that? Is it just the old update file? or is it a bricker?
> Is someone brave enough to test the file?


Screw it, I'll give it a try. Worst that could happen is that I won't be able to play Pokemon White or Puyo Pop 7 anymore. No big loss.


----------



## Supakitsune (May 24, 2011)

Well, after finally finding my SD card reader and transferring the file over, I got...
"AK2i FIRMWARE UPDATE (40) for BIOS 1.42
This cartridge can't be updated
."
It was worth a shot.


----------



## kelley28 (May 25, 2011)

M3RK said:
			
		

> kelley28 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Get this. They said it doesn't work for the one with the 1.4 mark, even though they said it will work on their website. I can't use the card on my DSL anymore, either.


----------



## ifenix (May 25, 2011)

Edit: Message deleted.

Sorry, it's a mistake.


----------



## mimick (May 26, 2011)

finally a R4i sdhc V2 firmware update for 3DS and DSi 1.4.2

http://www.r4isdhc.com/r4-download/

tested and working on 3DS and DSi 1.4.1 ( was not working on before update on both )


----------



## lenselijer (May 27, 2011)

http://www.r4igold.cc also released 1.4.2 patch, uses spongebob as a game now


----------



## Generation 16 (May 28, 2011)

DSONEi firmware released: http://forum.supercard.sc/thread-5607-1-1.html
Edit:oops wrong link, updated.


----------



## chunk lee (May 31, 2011)

R4i gold just released it's updated firmware for v1.42, click here:

http://r4igold.cc/index.asp

i tried it, it can work.


----------



## jmachol (Jun 4, 2011)

Is 3 months the norm for Edge to update its own firmware for DS updates that block its cards? I read somewhere that when 1.4.1 was released in September '10 that the update for it was not released until around mid December '10.

Any trends with this, as I just bought an iEdge and accidentally updated to 1.4.2.


----------



## XShiine (Jun 6, 2011)

When does an update come for AceKard 2i ?
It is 6th of June


----------



## Supakitsune (Jun 6, 2011)

XShiine said:
			
		

> When does an update come for AceKard 2i ?
> It is 6th of June


They need to make sure the 3DS update doesn't break everything. We'll probably have the update by tomorrow.


----------



## billiedekidd (Jun 7, 2011)

ak2i update 1.4.2 available 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





http://www.acekard.com/news.php#128


----------



## billiedekidd (Jun 7, 2011)

i think same goes for GEi
1.4.2 availbale too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



http://ge.ndsi.in/download_geien.html


----------



## mollsybeth56 (Jun 8, 2011)

Edge update is out.


----------



## jmachol (Jun 8, 2011)

mollsybeth56 said:
			
		

> Edge update is out.



Does anyone elses iEdge seem to not be updating at all?


----------



## mollsybeth56 (Jun 9, 2011)

I can't get mine to update either


----------



## jmachol (Jun 9, 2011)

mollsybeth56 said:
			
		

> I can't get mine to update either



It's really confusing me... I wonder if the update is not correct?


----------



## mollsybeth56 (Jun 12, 2011)

I got my iedge card to update.  I flashed my card in my son's dsl.


----------



## jmachol (Jun 12, 2011)

*For iEDGE users*

You cannot update your bootloader in a 1.4.2 DSi. I needed to use a friend's 1.4.1 DSi in order to update the card.


----------



## ModchipCentral (Jun 13, 2011)

The OP needs to update the original post to add iEdge and Acekard2i


----------



## pikalax (Jun 26, 2011)

Can anyone confirm if Action Replay DSi 1.25 works with Nintendo DSi 1.4.2?


----------



## Snailface (Jun 26, 2011)

pikalax said:
			
		

> Can anyone confirm if Action Replay DSi 1.25 works with Nintendo DSi 1.4.2?


Yes, it does.


----------



## unix4hire (Jul 9, 2011)

Despite hearing a reply from r4i-sdhc.com and the links/discussion I still can't get my R4i-SDHC 3DS card to work in my DSi 1.4.2U.  I have upgraded the card firmware to V2.0.0 using another DSi (lower update), and put 1.4.0b software.  It works fine on the other DSi but not on my 1.4.2U.  Anyone have any suggestions?  Thanks!

This is the card I have.


----------



## sillybilly101 (Aug 4, 2011)

Is there a fix for the DSTTi carts yet?  I'm reading a LOT of conflicting information!

Thanks in advance for the help!


----------



## sillybilly101 (Aug 6, 2011)

sillybilly101 said:
			
		

> Is there a fix for the DSTTi carts yet?  I'm reading a LOT of conflicting information!
> 
> Thanks in advance for the help!



I should clarify... a friend has a DSi on firmware 1.4.2... is there a fix the DSTTi for the firmware yet?


----------

